# 3800 vs 4200



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

since 4200 will be legal soon and i need batts soon. what are better between the two i will be running mainy stock buggy and mod truck. the price i can get them for is only 5 bucks between the two. which one will have more punch. and what about how long willl they take to charge. the batts im looking at are the intellect something like that.


----------



## bologna (Feb 6, 2005)

4200 has more run time and and alot more voltage..

also the 3800 is not being made anymore


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

the 3800 not made no more damn why is that how old are they


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

i myself will have to upgrade to the 4200s for this year for indoor 12th scale carpet season, im really not sure how long the 3800's have been out, i dont think they been out to long,


----------



## Racer 06082 (Jul 17, 2006)

3800's are dead 
Try www.JBRcells.com if your looking for a great pack


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

i have a question to go with the originol Post...HOW MUCH bette are the 4200's then the 3800's?


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

JBR cells are the best packs hands down

and 3800's were only made for a lil over a year


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> also the 3800 is not being made anymore


Neither are '57 Chevy's, but that doesn't stop SEVERAL of them from being sold every year.

They may not be "being made" anymore, but how many MILLION cells are in STOCK in a warehouse someplace?


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

swtour said:


> Neither are '57 Chevy's, but that doesn't stop SEVERAL of them from being sold every year.
> 
> They may not be "being made" anymore, but how many MILLION cells are in STOCK in a warehouse someplace?


 None....IB does make their cells for RC only ( I just found this part out last week!!). They dont sale them to any other market. If they dont have them there and their distributors (SMC, Trinity, Orion) dont have them then there are NONE to be gotten.

EA


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

BAR 26 said:


> i have a question to go with the originol Post...HOW MUCH bette are the 4200's then the 3800's?


 The 4200's are a lot better than the 3800's. Voltage is higher, runtime is higher, IR's are lower and they hold their voltage curve a LOT longer than 3800's did.

With these cells though you MUST keep 300+ seconds of charge in them or you'll increase your chances of a cell going dead and venting on the next cycle.

EA


----------



## jmracing (Dec 27, 2004)

Vodoo cells are awesome and they have great prices on their 4200's
www.voodoocells.com


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

I just love when guys ask questions on here and everyone turns it into a "plug your sponsor thread"....Never fails....

EA


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

EAMotorsports said:


> With these cells though you MUST keep 300+ seconds of charge in them or you'll increase your chances of a cell going dead and venting on the next cycle.
> 
> EA


This doesn't exactly sound like progress...

How do you equalize them?


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

ta_man said:


> This doesn't exactly sound like progress...
> 
> How do you equalize them?


 In order to get the voltage up and IR's down on the cells IB went to a different material inside the cell. But the new material self discharges faster and causes the bad cells. That is why you have to keep charge in them.

I just use a Much More CTX-D or Trinity DPD discharger and take them down to .7 per cell right before charging. Then I come in and discharge packs down to .9 per cell, let them cool and either re-run them that day or put charge back in them. It's a pain in the butt but I think the good out weighs the bad here.

EA


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

EAMotorsports said:


> I just love when guys ask questions on here and everyone turns it into a "plug your sponsor thread"....Never fails....
> 
> EA


I was thinking the same thing. Nothing wrong with plugging a sponsor, but at least answer the question of the post. 

I have had problems with a couple 3800's venting, but haven't used 4200's enough to experience this problem. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

EAMotorsports said:


> I just use a Much More CTX-D or Trinity DPD discharger and take them down to .7 per cell right before charging. Then I come in and discharge packs down to .9 per cell, let them cool and either re-run them that day or put charge back in them.
> EA


At what discharge rate do you equalize them down to .7V? There is probably more charge left in a cell discharging to .7V at 30 or 35 amps than at 5 amps.


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Nothing wrong with plugging a sponsor, but at least answer the question of the post.
> 
> I have had problems with a couple 3800's venting, but haven't used 4200's enough to experience this problem. Thanks for the info.


 Generally the venting is when a cell loosed runtime. Once that happens it will take a lot less time to fully charge but the other cells are not fully charged. Because 1 cell is not usually enough to kick your charger off it keeps charging and over charges that one cell. Using a discharge tray like the Much more or Trinity DPD it will help you find the week cells and replace them before Venting. Usually (98%of the time) when I replace a week or dead cell in a pack that pack becomes the best pack in my box or a customer's box. Weird but it does.

EA


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

ta_man said:


> At what discharge rate do you equalize them down to .7V? There is probably more charge left in a cell discharging to .7V at 30 or 35 amps than at 5 amps.


 After I run a pack I will discharge it on the Much more tray at the pulse 30 amp if I am going to run the pack again that day or the next. 

If I am not going to use the pack for a week I"ll just leave the pack charged after a 4 or 5 minute run as long as it was run in stock or 19 turn. This usually equals about 500 seconds of charge. Running in Mod will not leave enough runtime for this so I will discharge the pack, let it cool and then put my charge back into it.

Before I charge I use 5 amps on the Much More tray. It usually only takes a few seconds if there is no charge in the pack (already run that day or day before). If there is charge in the pack I will use the 30 pulse mode.

EA


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

I ws told there are 2 differrent types of 4200's. Besides the IB's VS the IP's what are the other differences. I plan on getting some 4200's very soon and was wondering about these "differences" in the 4200's. Could it be as simple as a 4200 or a 4200 HSV cell?


----------

